# John Deere x300: Plow or Blower?



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a x300 at my house that I mainly use for yard work and mowing but i finally want to start using it during the winter. Would you guys recommend a blower or plow for the x300? Do I need chains or weights for either? Any help/comments/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

i have no experience with either but if it were me i would go with a blower. snow is heavy and pushing it isn't easy. if normal vehicles ideas transfer to smaller ones i would much rather push snow on a plow with an HD truck than a jeep wrangler. i'm sure pushing snow with a small light tractor can be done but i think you are going to be sitting spinning your wheels and getting frustrated with the snow we get here in the north east vs a blower. with a blower you are only ever pushing the weight of the blower itself and then it will "fling" the snow out of your way. i looked into this option last year and just decided on getting a bigger truck and new plow ( i don't have a need for the tractor other than snow) and my pickup was getting old so it was the better move for me. but again if i were going to put an attachment on a small tractor or atv it would be a blower in my opinion. 

good luck.


----------



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

The x300 is to light to plow with. I used to work at a JD dealership and the people that purchased plows would end up buying a blower. The 44 blower is fantastic on those. Make sure you get the lift assist spring to make the foot lift easier on your legs. 
Blower, hang 2 weights on the rear (designed for it) and install chains. 
Also, get the cold weather grille cover (similar to a diesel pickup bra) and put it on. The x300 has fantastic ventilation for summer mowing but the snow that blows in will actually freeze up the throttle and choke linkage and the cover prevents a lot of that. 
Feel free to message me for any other questions or info.


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

MXZ1983;2036665 said:


> The x300 is to light to plow with. I used to work at a JD dealership and the people that purchased plows would end up buying a blower. The 44 blower is fantastic on those. Make sure you get the lift assist spring to make the foot lift easier on your legs.
> Blower, hang 2 weights on the rear (designed for it) and install chains.
> Also, get the cold weather grille cover (similar to a diesel pickup bra) and put it on. The x300 has fantastic ventilation for summer mowing but the snow that blows in will actually freeze up the throttle and choke linkage and the cover prevents a lot of that.
> Feel free to message me for any other questions or info.


Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm going to do a bit more research on the blower (including price). I'll let you know if I have any questions.


----------

